# Could that smell be ear wax?



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I washed Eli last night so was very surprised this morning to find a strange, unpleasant smell coming from him. I've narrowed it down to his left ear. I've looked in the ear but don't see excessive hair (recently plucked by groomer) and he shows no signs of discomfort. He seems like himself so hoping it's NOT an ear infection (I try to be very careful when washing him to keep his ears flat down). I've heard ear wax can smell on people so I'm wondering if that's what it is. Should I clean it or call the vet? If I need to clean it, how and with what? Thanks!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

A smell isn't usually a good sign. I have ear washing stuf I got from the vet but, maybe, there is an OTC solution. You could call the vet and swing by to grab whatever they use. It usually is one of those things you don't need an appt to get. Try it and see if the smell goes away. If not, off to vet. sigh... Poor Eli.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

If only one ear has the smell I would be afraid it might be an infection but call the vet's office and see if they recommend cleaning it first. He may need to be seen "before" it starts to hurt.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to agree. It doesn't sound normal. I'd be concerned about an infection as well. I would have it checked out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If he has a smelly ear, I'd bet dollars to donuts that he has a yeast infection. They are very distinctive. If you've smelled it once, you won't forget. The good thing is that they are very treatable, especially if caught early. When Kodi got one as a pup, the vet gave us some ear drops to put in his ear for about a week. It cleared right up, and he's never had another infection. 

The vet did suggest that we put just one drop in each ear if his ears get wet, (like swimming and bathing) just to prevent another infection.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm thinking yeast.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

A smelly ear is a sign of ear infection. The wax should have no odor. I'd take your little guy to the vet asap.

There are some threads on here about whether to pluck ear hair or leave ear hair you may want to do a search for. I am in the "if you have no problems,leave it alone" category. ound: We have never had any ear issues and have never had Quincy's ear hair pulled.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ditto on the thoughts it is possibly yeast. Not a pleasant smell. Augie had one as a small puppy - could see a bit of brownish 'something' in his ear, not much - until they cleaned his ear out and it was full of grossness down inside


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep, it's an ear infection. It's likely water got trapped in his ear while I was washing him. We're using Animax drops in both ears for the next 10 days. He looks so greasy and I was told not to wash him until the infection cleared. Now my beautiful boy is greasy AND smelly. What a winning combo!

I tried to be so careful when washing him. Is there such a thing as doggy shower caps?! What preventative measures I can take? I saw the groomer put a dry powder in his ears after he was washed. Does anyone know what that was and if I should us it?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ask the vet if you can do what Kodi's vet told us. We just put one tiny drop of the ear drops in each ear any time he may have gotten his ears wet. It's not enough to leak out and get him yucky, but he's never had another infection.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I just had an idea. Could I use a dry shampoo (made for humans, not sure there is one made for dogs) to clean Eli's head and ears to remove the greasy look?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Gosh, he must be really greasy. You can use dry baking soda to dust him, then brush him out. 1 part vinger to 8 parts water on a damp cloth for top of head and face, watch eyes and do not get the ears wet or damp! The yeast smell goes away in a few days with the drops.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sprinkle on some cornstarch and that will absorb some of the grease and then just brush it out. I read somewhere to put a cotton ball in each ear before bathing to keep their ears dry. I'm glad he's got some meds and should be getting better in a few days!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh the poor baby!!! You must have major Mom guilt. Sigh... these things happen. The medicine will help. I know I have seen waterless shampoo somewhere. Ooo! I looked it up. There is John Paul Pet Waterless Foam Shampoo at Petco. Never have used it but maybe someone else has.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What does a yeast-ear infection smell like?

I just sniffed the pooch and her ears smell fine, well..like the rest of her, but what makes the yeast distinctive from a bacterial infection? Just out of curiousity?

Kara


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

musty sour smell, dark brown ear wax (and a lot of it). you should be able to smell it 2-4 inches (depending on how rampant the infection is) from his head.

your dog might be scratching it more than usual. my little sometimes stick his toes in his ears to scratch at the infection.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

There are also ear mites which itch and have a rusty brown discharge. Abby's never had them before but our dogs from the past have had them. They will scratch like crazy and it smells, too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The yeast smell like the live yeast in the package not like baking bread. Just the yeast after you add the water x 20.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

To me, yeast smells like baby formula.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

To me, it smelled like really stinky cheese gone bad. I could smell it from several feet away. It's one of those smells that, once you smell it, you won't soon forget or mistake it. After several days of treatment the smell is gone, only the greasy ears remain. Even though the vet said not to, we washed Eli very carefully and used a wash cloth to wipe his face and head. Since we're still using the medicine, his head is greasy again but better than before. I also bought a dry shampoo I might try.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The best prevention is to use a 50/50 mix of rubbing alcohol/vinegar after each bath. Pour into ear canal and let the dog shake it out. The alcohol dries any wetness and the vinegar makes the environment acidic which is how the ear canal is suppose to be.

If there is already an active infection I highly recommend Blue Power Ear Treatment. I've used it successfully on Tori and my dil has used it numerous times on their Pekingese.


----------

